

Best VOIP Clients for Linux (That Aren’t Skype) - tanglesome
http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/812894-best-voip-clients-for-linux-that-arent-skype

======
p4bl0
I'm surprised not to see Jitsi in the list. In my opinion it is really the
best one available.

[https://jitsi.org/](https://jitsi.org/)

------
gregorymichael
talky.io

